# I Missed the ear



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Missed this guys ear by just a tad I'll get it next time still landed the shot just behind his ear instant lights out


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol you must know a lot of great squirrel recipes!


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Man those things just can't be stopped.

Njones


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I'll keep working hard


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Merienda! Que bueno amigo...felizitaciones.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

He didn't see it coming, great shot


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yet one more for the pot !!! You are going to have to start grinding those and feeding them to your birds ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm so jealous you have squirrels as targets.... I live in an apartment :-(


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Byudzai said:


> I'm so jealous you have squirrels as targets.... I live in an apartment :-(


I don't imagine he shoots them in his house.
Get out there and hunt if that's what you want to do!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Yeah that true you won't find me shooting from the house window gotta get out on the farm and look for em or a designated spot!!!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Byudzai said:


> I'm so jealous you have squirrels as targets.... I live in an apartment :-(


We once lived on 3rd floor of an apartment complex. The grounds had many oak trees. Squirrels were almost as thick as flys. Wish I'd been into slings back then!

ps . . . . some friends & I are headin' out this week for several days of camping, lie-telling, and squirrel huntin', Weapons of choice will be slingshots and traditional bows. Gonna be fun!


----------

